# What's the new program at UCLA film school?



## Adam Y

Hello
Does anyone know how UCLA's program is now structured or what the curriculum looks like this year? I got off the waitlist and tried to find more information about the program on the official website, but couldn't find much detailed information. Like how many films we are gonna make in three years? I really want to know more about the program before I made my final decision.

Any information will be really helpful. Thanks so much!


----------

